# First segmated pen



## Dieseldoc (Jul 4, 2018)

Enspired by Mark James with little coaching this was the first results.
Thank you Mark , more to come down the road.


----------



## mark james (Jul 4, 2018)

Excellent!  As I mentioned, I love the equal dimensioned end caps.

Have FUN!


----------



## PatrickR (Jul 4, 2018)

That is a great looking pen Charlie! Very pleasing wood selection.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 4, 2018)

Looks great.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 4, 2018)

Good job.  Especially nice for your first segmented pen.


----------

